# Vacuum Mattresses



## Chris07 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is anyone using vacuum mattresses in their service? If so, do you use them often?

I've heard that vacuum mattresses have become very popular in European EMS systems and have replaced the backboard as the preferred device for full body immobilization. I obviously don't live in Europe, so I'm unsure of how true this statement is. Can someone verify or discredit this?

I've never worked with a vacuum mattress, but from what I've seen and heard, they appear to be a whole hell of a lot more comfortable for the pt. than laying on a hard piece of plastic (or wood).


----------



## Achilles (Jun 1, 2012)

Used one in school. That's it.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 1, 2012)

We have one my sports medicine job. It does not get used, and likely will stay that way. It is very large and not easily carried, and when laid out is much wider than a backboard. Log rolling onto it can be a process even with the mattress partially vacuumed to make it somewhat rigid. Ideally I think it would be best used by first putting someone on the scoop and then placing that on the mattress, and then removing the scoop and vacuuming it into shape. We do not have a scoop, however.

There's also the issue with skates having the potential to cut it, and that the AMR crew that we work with is not quite comfortable bringing a patient to the hospital with it.

On a related note, we have started to use a medium sized vacuum splint as an adjunct to head blocks, we find this does a much better job limiting movement, especially since we generally will leave the hockey helmet on and only remove the face mask. The player's pads also do not allow for a c-collar, the splint somewhat makes up for this when properly applied.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the concept, both from an effectiveness and patient comfort perspective. Haven't seen one in use though.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I love the concept, both from an effectiveness and patient comfort perspective. Haven't seen one in use though.



They are much more comfortable for the patient, I will say that much. I would also wager that they do a fair bit better of a job restricting motion compared to a straight plastic board. Given enough practice they could be used in many situations, but they are more expensive, have more parts, take up more room, and break easier than LSBs. All of these issues can be overcome if they were shown to make a significant difference however.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 3, 2012)

Vacuum mattresses - I like them a lot. They're relatively comfy, conform to the body, limit movement pretty well, and when removing them, the body doesn't shift much, so they're also relatively nice in that regard. Here's their problem: cost. They're not cheap. They can develop leaks, which removes all their benefits if you can't keep them rigid. People don't know how to remove them and can cut them to remove your patient from them. Consequently, I don't use them. Vacuum splints are great for the same reasons... but I don't use them unless I'm going to accompany mine all the way through removal. Air splints are nice too, but when you deflate them, the limb can move and therefore can cause pain during the removal. 

For the cost factor and relative ease of use, I prefer the regular rigid LSB and cardboard splints. Do it right and your patient can remain reasonably comfy... just don't leave 'em on the board for any longer than necessary.


----------

